# Good army youtuber/podcaster?



## Cookie_ (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm a real big fan of the Jocko podcast, by Jocko Wllink (former Seal team 3 commander). He's got a great podcast that covers war stories, leadership, and life in general. I was wondering if anyone know of a comparable person(s) coming from an army background, regardless of unit.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2017)

Check out our Podcast thread. Already some Jocko mentions here too. 

Podcasts.

- Locked -


----------

